# Hello I need some help



## ana (Jun 23, 2014)

hello,
I'm not too familiar with classical music so I joined the forum because I need to find the name of this piece:
http://www.goear.com/listen/d198d4e/a-a

Hope you could help me, Thanks.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s one of the songs from Joseph Canteloube´s _Chants d´Auvergne_, "Bailero" as far as I remember


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> It´s one of the songs from Joseph Canteloube´s _Chants d´Auvergne_, "Bailero" as far as I remember


Joen beat me to it, I was just about to write the same!

/ptr


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Yup that's Bailero - an absolute beauty. There are a number of good recordings of selections of the songs of the Auvergne so get stuck in. Apart from this one my other favourite is L'Antouèno


----------



## ana (Jun 23, 2014)

you people are my heroes, thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------

